# New Broadhead ?



## retnuhwoB (Mar 22, 2008)

I've use spitfire 3-blade mechanical broadheads on about 9 deer. Sometimes the entrance/exit hole is closed or small leaving little blood trail.

What I am looking for is a broadhead that flys staight, kills deer and leaves a good blood trail.

Are mechanical broadheads better, fly straighter, ect.? Downfalls?

I have been looking at the Rage-2 with 3/4-inch diameter in flight and expands to 2 full inches. Who has tried these Rage-2 and do they fly like it says or is this just the regular BS that companies stamp on there equipment?

I saw a weak challenge of the Rage 2 V.s. Rage 3. Does someone have a "no kidding" field experience story on the difference?


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

The guy that runs the bow shop I use tried the Rage this last season and said he was not impressed. He said he was gong back to Muzzy this year the MX4's. He said something about the rings allowed the blades to flop around.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I would say play it safe and get a head that nots going leave you with any second guesses. Rage heads might have the sliding blades instead of the rotating making them more appealing then other mechanicals but in the long run they are still mechanicals. To many what ifs. Deployment, penetration, ruggedness ect. For 30-40$ heads and 22$ replacement blades, I wouldnt waste my money on em. You could probaly re sharpen them but at some point your going to need new blades. That head could get messed up pretty easy. Blades break from bone, if you get a pass through and hit something on the other side, you cant send the head in and get a new one. If your set up is tuned properly to begin with you shouldnt have a problem tuning any head. Youd be better off goint with a head from Magnus. Anything happens to it send it in and get a new one no ?? askes. Easy to sharpen, cut on contact penetration, rugged construction, fly great, and excellent customer service. Would you use a Rage on grizz, moose or even a polar bear I sure as hell wouldnt so why use it on anything else. Thats my two cents. Ask Uncle Ted he'll tell yah.


----------

